Ask HN: What are the most popular product roadmap tools? - traviswingo
======
Bookington
Sounds stupid, but if you are talking big milestones and overall vision, Excel
works just fine.

~~~
imbeau
Yeah I've tried a lot of these and every time I find that I'm not actually
doing anything productive, but just linking pieces of text together. They seem
like the ultimate busywork tools.

------
tomashertus
Don't know if it is the most popular tool, but I can definitely recommend
ProductBoard - [https://www.productboard.com/](https://www.productboard.com/)

It is beautiful app with many integrations(Zendesk, Jira, Trelo, Slack, etc)
and many features which helps you to conduct research, prioritize what to
build next, communicate plans and progress.

Hubert, the CEO of PB, is also very active on Medium where he writes about
product management - [https://medium.com/@hpalan](https://medium.com/@hpalan)

------
calciphus
I've used Product Plan consistently for the last several years.

[http://productplan.com](http://productplan.com)

Full disclosure: I helped them get started (supplied some early coding time).

~~~
dsshanley
We use ProductPlan here, at Notion
([http://usenotion.com](http://usenotion.com)) too, and we're really happy
with it. We wrote a bit about it, and the ProductPlan team put it on their
blog: [https://www.productplan.com/data-driven-
roadmap/](https://www.productplan.com/data-driven-roadmap/). At my last
company, it was a mix of spreadsheets and Confluence.

------
maddyjk11
If it's not already on your radar, be sure to check out ProductPlan. It's
intuitive and very visual: www.productplan.com

------
voycey
JIRA Agile would cover most things you need, attractive if you are already
tied into the Atlassian eco-system.

[https://www.atlassian.com/agile/roadmaps](https://www.atlassian.com/agile/roadmaps)

------
rudimental
Aha is such a tool - some PMs swear by it. It seems ok. It's super expensive.

~~~
itomato
Aha is an excellent way to visualize and bootstrap a complex product.

JIRA integration is effective and is bidirectional.

When it is necessary to provide timelines that allocate not only dates, but
effort in terms of hours that be mapped to cost, it beats MSProject. More
efficient, more flexible and the trial period is sufficient to make the leap
into a proper Agile tool like Trello,JIRA, orAsana via Zapier.

------
olegious
Prodpad is great. Trello is also flexible enough to be used with many
different workflows.

------
hartator
Trello and Asana are pretty good.

